# Spielt wer Guild Wars hier????



## holy-derwish (13. April 2009)

Wer von euch hier spielt Guild Wars... ICH LIEBE DIESES MMORPG!!!
1mal zahlen ist einfach perfekt...


----------



## tricydesign (15. April 2009)

ich habe Guild Wars vor einigen Jahren gezoggt, hat echt spaß gemacht aber ich muss sagen das es nach einer Zeit echt langweilig wird. kannst immer nur bestimmte wege gehen und nicht wie bei WoW durch die ganze Gegend laufen.Als gute alternative, völlig kostenfrei ist 4 Story, ich halte eigendlich nciht viel von solchen FREE MMORPG'S aber dieses ist echt top, man sagst auch gerne das es der beste WoW fake ist.

Also ich bleib bei WoW


----------



## Nucleus (15. April 2009)

Ich spiele es.

Naja - seit einigen Monaten mache ich Pause, aber einen Charakter habe ich auf Level 20 

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.

Irgendwie kommt bei dem Spiel mit der Zeit keine Sammelwut auf.
Es gibt schlichtweg keine "Über"-Waffen...

WoW und co. kommen mir aber nicht ins Haus.

GW habe ich nur gespielt, weil man nichts extra zahlen muss und so nicht geschröpft wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2009)

Nein, spielt keiner hier - darum findest du unter http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/28038-guild-wars.html auch nichts .... [sarkasmus off] 

N.b. Dies ist ein recht modernes Forum mit *SuFu* - wollt es bloss erwähnt haben


----------



## Doomslayer (16. April 2009)

Ja ich finde Guild Wars einfach nur geil und vor allem kann es so ein scheis wie WOW nicht mit guild wars aufnehmen schon von der grafik her. 
ich habe das ein paar 2 jahre oder so gezockt aber dann ist mein i net abgekackt und jetzt fange ich dann wieder an zu spielen wenn mein i net wieder geht^^ also wenn ich besseres habe


----------



## gotcha43 (19. April 2009)

ich habs mal gespielt...jetzt aber seit gut einem  jahr inaktiv...


----------



## aurionkratos (19. April 2009)

Ich war fast seit Anfang an dabei, dann war ich über ein Jahr inaktiv. Mittlerweile spiele ich wieder seit 2 Wochen. Mal sehen, wie lange es mich noch packt :o)


----------



## Rakko (30. Juli 2009)

> Ja ich finde Guild Wars einfach nur geil und vor allem kann es so ein scheis wie WOW nicht mit guild wars aufnehmen


Hirnlos sowas zu schreiben...schließlich sind 4 story und Guild wars und sowas alles nur FAKES
Das Original ist immer das beste...vllt. is die grafik nicht so gut...dafür ist es kein Fake...vor allem man kann WoW und schei* nicht in einem satz verwenden! das geht nicht
so ein schei* wie Guildwars kanns nicht mit WoW aufnehmen!


----------



## RedBrain (30. Juli 2009)

da zwischen Guild Wars und World of Warcraft ein großer unterschied war.


----------



## Traben (4. August 2009)

Rakko schrieb:


> Hirnlos sowas zu schreiben...schließlich sind 4 story und Guild wars und sowas alles nur FAKES
> Das Original ist immer das beste...vllt. is die grafik nicht so gut...dafür ist es kein Fake...vor allem man kann WoW und schei* nicht in einem satz verwenden! das geht nicht
> so ein schei* wie Guildwars kanns nicht mit WoW aufnehmen!




Von was ist denn Guildwars ein fake?
Ich habe es auch sehr lange gespielt aber letztendlich kein Geld für die Add ons gehabt und nachher wurden mir die Nervigen suchen nach einem Team zu blöd. (Besonders wenn man dich rauswirf wenn du nicht genau die 6 skills in genau der reihenfolge in deinen slots hast)

Aber Back to Topic. Guildwars hat sich zwar etwas aus Diablo abgeschaut aber MMO mässig gab es bis dahin nichts vergleichbares. Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Caspar (7. August 2009)

Ich bin sozusagen Guildwars-Profi und habe einige Jahre gezockt. Ersteinmal, wenn man gerade auf Level 20 ist hat man von dem Spiel noch nichts gesehen, selbst wenn man es durchgespielt hat gibts noch einiges zu entdecken. Gerade Mallyx im Tor der Pein und die Elitemissionen in Factions haben das Spiel interessant gemacht. Zu den Builds in der Skillleiste. Wenn man z.B. als Ele alle Rodgort Skills in einer Region mit Zerstörern einsetzt macht das recht wenig Sinn. Um vorwärts zu kommen und den Erfolg zu sichern gibt es Ansprüche an die Builds. Im Normal Mode sind diese inzwischen quasi nicht mehr vorhanden vorhanden, gerade in Tyria kann man nahe zu alles zu zweit mit einem guten Monk und jeder beliebigen Skillung spielen. ^^ Ausserdem, der Anreiz jedes beliebige Build spielen zu können hat doch auch etwas. Jemanden deswegen direkt zu kicken ist jedoch wirklich quatsch. Um in Regionen wie der Pein Erfolg zu haben muss man natürlich viel Zeit und Energie investieren, aber es lohnt sich.  

Ich jedenfalls freue mich auf Guildwars 2, im ersten Teil habe ich nahezu alles was man sich vorstellen kann und deswegen auch keinen richtigen Reiz mehr zu zocken. Jemandem der ein Spiel sucht bei dem man wirklich abhängig werden kann würde ich Guildwars wärmstens empfehlen. Gerade am Anfang sollte man nicht den Mut verlieren, da muss man sich etwas durchbeißen, aber sobald man sich erst einmal richtig reingefitzt hat macht es tierisch Spaß.


----------



## Tecqu (10. August 2009)

Ich hab einen Account mit über 400h Spielzeit, aber das letzte halbe Jahr hab ich nur Geburtstagsgeschenke aufgemacht


----------



## Alriin (10. August 2009)

Im Moment aber nur ganz selten.


----------

